# Beautiful Music



## victor5464 (Jul 2, 2009)

ITT: the most beautiful songs you have ever heard.
preferably classical but jazz is cool too

also relatively unknown music would be appreciated

i will start with "A Fancy" by John Dowland (technically it is for the lute) if anyone can find this song i would be eternally grateful


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, man, I have plenty.
"Jupiter, The Bringer of Jollity" from Holst's Planets suite.
"Saul, Saul, was du verfolgst du mich?" from Heinrich Schütz's Symphoniae Sacrae III.
Bach's Cantata BWV 140, first movement (Wachet Auf)
Wagner's Ring cycle
Stravinsky's ballets up through le Sacre.
Percy Grainger's Lincolnshire Posy
"Agnus Dei" from Benjamin Britten's War Requiem.

And, finally, "L'après-midi d'un Dinosaur" from Gordon Jacob's Four Sketches for Bassoon and Piano.


----------



## victor5464 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike Oldfields Ommadawn


----------



## windu (Jul 5, 2009)

requiem by mozart

un dia de novembre by leo brower

anniversary of a uninteresting event by deftones

that song on the cello (cant remember the name for some reason) thats on the movie master and commander lol 

bout mid point through on Owe your hurt my feelings - bulb P)

anything muse!

catching the light by antoine dufuor


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 6, 2009)

"I Will Not Be Sad In This World" by Djivan Gasparyan (you never specified which classical)
"The Planets" performed/arranged by Tomita Isao
"Aura" Miles Davis
"In the Chess Court" Tan Dan (with Itzak Perlman, Xu Kuanghua, Koto Drummers of Japan)
"Half Life of Absolution" Pat Metheny

There's quite a bit out there. Quite a bit of Sheila Chandra and Moya Brennan would also have to be included here were it not for the "Classical or Jazz" modifier.


----------



## victor5464 (Jul 6, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> "I Will Not Be Sad In This World" by Djivan Gasparyan (you never specified which classical)
> "The Planets" performed/arranged by Tomita Isao
> "Aura" Miles Davis
> "In the Chess Court" Tan Dan (with Itzak Perlman, Xu Kuanghua, Koto Drummers of Japan)
> ...



i guess when i say classical i mean anything that is played on classical guitar or that can be arranged for it


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 6, 2009)

not the same style at all, but I've been listening to Victorialand by Cocteau twins lately and it's pretty awesome


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh ho! Nylon or gut strung acoustic guitars. Gotcha...

Let me recommend:

Steve Hackett "Blood on the Rooftops," "Horizons," and "Cinema Paradiso" (... quite a few of his albums and more recent live "acoustic" shows, wherein he, his brother and Roger King go through a goodly portion of his solo albums and early Genesis work.)

Anthony Phillips "Private Parts and Pieces 3," and "Twelve" (this is on a 12-string steel acoustic). - The latter would sound very interesting on a Godin A-11 Glissentar. 

Paco De Luca, John McLaughlin and Al Di Meola (or any combination thereof) Their live work is amazing. I've caught John and Al together a few times in smaller venues and highly recommend it.

Pat Metheny also plays a few pieces on a nylon strung guitar.

Please, pardon the confusion on the previous group of suggestions, the Tomita version of "the Planets" would require a bit more electronica to duplicate.

Aura is doable, though you'd have a little difficulty with a few of the position jumps (wouldn't suggest this on gut strings, though).

"In the Chess Court" would be rather tough on your guitar to be able to handle all of the harmonic work, or you'd need an instrument that naturally is able to produce clear harmonics across all strings on the 4th fret, 2 and 2/3rds and 10th fret (I know it's the same note) and several of the other less played naturally occurring harmonics.

Hope this helps out a bit more!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 7, 2009)

UNDER BYEN


----------



## Joeseye (Jul 23, 2009)

Not usually a big fan of In Flames, but they have some unique playing in terms of rare songs like these:


----------



## damigu (Jul 23, 2009)

it's a beautiful song and it's got a classical guitar accompanying the singing.
that fits the requirements, right?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## kung_fu (Jul 24, 2009)

Hardly an obscure tune, but i think this is one of the most beautiful songs of all time


----------



## Trespass (Jul 24, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> Hardly an obscure tune, but i think this is one of the most beautiful songs of all time




And if you can stand Jarret's squealling, you may be able to catch his interpretation. You guitar players only make weird faces; jazz pianists make weird noises.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 24, 2009)

Trespass said:


> You guitar players only make weird faces; jazz pianists make weird noises.



So true, though most of the grunting on the bandstand usually tends to come from the bass player.


----------



## brick (Jul 27, 2009)

There's a guy by the name of Eric Mongral (I think spelling's right) 
He makes some very amazing sounding music. He uses an unorthadox technique also. Well worth checking out!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Aug 29, 2009)

There is also great none-guitar Jazzmusic , written by a israel doublebass man;


----------

